# Spiele Blogs?



## Laptophasser (16. November 2013)

Hey Leute,

Wisst ihr was von Seiten wo großflächig Spiele Blogs zu finden sind? 
Würde mich da Mal gerne etwas einlesen, ist bestimmt ganz interessant.


----------



## kero81 (16. November 2013)

Let me google that for you


----------



## Laptophasser (16. November 2013)

Das einzige was schlimmer ist als mit lmgtfy bloß gestellt zu werden ist, dass man sich durch das verlinken von lmgtfy bloßstellt


----------



## kero81 (16. November 2013)

mkay...


----------



## Stueppi (16. November 2013)

vor allem, man würde ja nicht fragen wenn man nicht unter anderem genau das schon gegoogled hat und dann kommt trotzdem einer und fühlt sich damit witzig oder wichtig.
andererseits kann man seine frage auch etwas genauer stellen.


----------



## Laptophasser (17. November 2013)

Ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt nicht was ich da noch spezifizieren könnte.
Ich möchte nicht mühsam einzelne Spiele Blogs suchen.
Deswegen wollte ich wissen ob es irgendwelche Plattformen bzw. Sammelseiten gibt.
Mir gings darum ein paar Einblicke zu kriegen weil ich mit der Idee spiele selber einen Blog zu kreieren der dann auch auf dieser Plattform/Sammelseite wäre.


----------



## kero81 (17. November 2013)

Also sollen wir mühsam für dich suchen?!


----------



## Laptophasser (17. November 2013)

Hast du meinen Anfangspost nicht gelesen?
An der Stelle zitiere ich mich Mal selber:


Laptophasser schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was von Seiten wo großflächig Spiele Blogs zu finden sind?


 
Hab ich irgendwo geschrieben das ich möchte das ihr mühsam sucht ?
Ich wollte wissen ob ihr irgendwelche Empfehlungen habt bzw. generell irgendwelche Sammelseiten gibt, mehr nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (17. November 2013)

Es gibt keine Sammelseiten, zumindest keine die mir untergekommen ist.
Also wäre der Wirkungsradius sehr begrenzt.


----------



## Shona (17. November 2013)

Die einzige Seite die ich kenne ist Adventure.Game.Site - Alles auf einen Blick | Adventure Spiele und mehr aber diese ist wirklich nur auf Adventures spezialisiert und 90% davon auf die alten.


----------



## Laptophasser (18. November 2013)

Wäre auch wohl zu schön gewesen.
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------

